# towing a motorcycle trailer



## kalamitty (Feb 9, 2010)

has anyone on this site used one of the collaspable trailers (ie motolug cost £595) for taking their bike with them on holiday, i am still wondering which trailer to get, as it must be able to be loaded single handed, ( i have seen the treales trailer which winches up the bike cost £950+vat).  i am stuck for storage space so a box trailer could be out of the question. the bike weighs 325kg it is a harley softail and the problem i am pondering on, is getting the bike on the trailer without it going sideways,? do you walk it up? or ride it ? i can't afford to splash out on something then find it can't be used due to being hard to load. also is it possible to cover the bike so it don't get covered in crud whilst in transit.


----------



## ajs (Feb 9, 2010)

.

 yep.. had same dilemma with my blackbird...
 looked at shed loads of different trailers.. 
1 conclusion.. box van with drop down tailgate.. ride it in


... sorted

no room for it either ..so it's in storage when not being used.

 regards
aj


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 9, 2010)

Something I'm contemplating, I am hoping to buy something bit bigger than my YBR 125 this year & there's no way it would fit in the motorhome garage even if it could take the weight. 
Plan for this year to get a nice cruiser (still can't decide what to get), then next year when we change the van we will look at getting a trailer. This gives us more choice with van layouts as we won't have to go with a transverse garage. Saw some of the box trailers that have a pop up lid on gas struts making it easier to get in with the bike but keeping the height low.


----------



## ajs (Feb 9, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> _* Plan for this year to get a nice cruiser (still can't decide what to get),*_ .



 i have a yam 750 virago for sale if you interested.......
R reg with only 13k on the clock 









regards 
aj


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 9, 2010)

You mentioned it last time  go on then let me know & I'll have a think about it while I'm down in Portugal. Still contemplating a Harley (I know theres loads of reasons why not) So send us the details of your Viagra , too late for me to do much until we get back from Portugal though as we are the countdown (already half way across France in my mind) but if you've still got it in April .......who knows


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> You mentioned it last time  go on then let me know & I'll have a think about it while I'm down in Portugal. Still contemplating a Harley (I know theres loads of reasons why not) So send us the details of your Viagra , too late for me to do much until we get back from Portugal though as we are the countdown (already half way across France in my mind) but if you've still got it in April .......who knows



 wait till you get back then... it will still be here...

regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Feb 10, 2010)

At the price you are asking, it certainly will still be there. 

Greedy toerag. Them with money are always the worst.


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 10, 2010)

*wot price the one you love*

howdy
the 1 i used for a no of years was an
indespension flat bed bike trailor cost £1300,
the bed of the trailor drops flat on the ground and you ride the bike on kick out the stand rais the bed tie the bike down, thats it... 
but i love my hog so much (more than life it`s self)....
i bought it a box trailor. more secure 
, no dirty bike and you can carry loads more stuff in it.
make room for the box...
after all,, what did your harley cost ya 
regards hogwillis......


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 10, 2010)

heya kontiki
life`s too short,,
just buy the harley.......

live life without regrets...............

willis


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> heya kontiki
> life`s too short,,
> just buy the harley.......
> 
> ...



  don't think the AA would like to follow him around every where somehow...

 regards 
aj


----------



## kalamitty (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks hogwillis for your reply, i think i will get a box trailer in the end, but can i say to ajs you have hijacked this post to sell something and kontiki if you wish to reply about buying can you do it elsewhere, i have put a genuine request for help on here on & you two have hijacked it into a private buying and selling post i am disgusted, that you could even think of buying a cheap japanese copy of the real thing?


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

kalamitty said:


> thanks hogwillis for your reply, i think i will get a box trailer in the end, but can i say to ajs you have hijacked this post to sell something and kontiki if you wish to reply about buying can you do it elsewhere, i have put a genuine request for help on here on & you two have hijacked it into a private buying and selling post i am disgusted, that you could even think of buying a cheap japanese copy of the real thing?





... who the frigginell do you think you are... you our new admin then eh... 

up yours....

 you got all the help and [FONT=&quot]answers[/FONT] needed prior to the little diversion 

you ungrateful tvat... lets hope you ask for help again on here... 
i'll just remind everyone what a nasty piece or work you are...

 regards 
aj


----------



## guerdeval (Feb 10, 2010)

You don't say what van you have but I had a pucker motorcycle carrier on the back of mine which was easy to use, push it on,front wheel goes in a small hole and stays upright while you lash it on, I had plenty of spare carrying capacity though so may not suit a smaller van.


----------



## fugglestick (Feb 10, 2010)

I use one of these Easy-Lifter hydraulic lifting system - Tel: 01509 268400 - HOME page. Have used it for several bike, no problem
Depends on the weight of the bike.


----------



## marc2 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a Motolug as I didn't want a full-sized trailer taking up room in the garage.

Putting it together is simple and loading is easy. With the front wheel clamp that is available with the trailer, you just walk the bike onto the trailer in first gear, drive over the clamp which then locks the front wheel in place, switch off the engine and that's it. All you need to do then is use the tie-downs.

I've got a BMW 1150GS which is fairly weighty and it's a one man operation to load. The Motolug can handle Harley/Goldwing weight no probs.

I wouldn't use a cover as grit can get between it and the bike and somewhat mess up the paintwork!


----------



## guerdeval (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes that easylifter is the same idea as mine except mine was fixed where the towbar would normally mount then the towball was fixed to the ramp so I could tow as well,looks just the job to me.


----------



## andytheplumber (Feb 10, 2010)

*blackbird*

AJ- is that what you have-blackbird xx?you have bigger ba**s than me,
I have had all the honda traillies kiked the varadero the most but too heavy so now got a 2yr old transalp and bought a honda dax at w/end


----------



## Norris (Feb 10, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> heya kontiki
> life`s too short,,
> just buy the harley.......
> 
> ...



You can always contract out to do some ploughing with it in the Spring,----well they do call 'em Mikwaukee tractors don't they?


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

andytheplumber said:


> AJ- is that what you have-blackbird xx?you have bigger ba**s than me,
> I have had all the honda traillies kiked the varadero the most but too heavy
> so now got a 2yr old transalp and bought a honda dax at w/end




 yepppeeeee 

[FONT=&quot]













spent months looking and assessing ways to tow it 
... couldn't find anything that i could safely do myself ..
 2 peeps can’t hold that once it's past the point of no return.. wallop.. down she goes.

so it had to be something ride on with the ability to be able to get my feet down.

box van was only solution... plus... it only cost me 250 squid..
another story...

 regards
aj[/FONT]


----------



## bigboack (Feb 10, 2010)

Bloody hell You'll be towing a caravan next!! Its only a bloody bike, is it made from paper mache and you cant get it wet.


----------



## ajs (Feb 10, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Bloody hell You'll be towing a caravan next!! Its only a bloody bike, is it made from paper mache and you cant get it wet.



 showin yer [FONT=&quot]ignoramus [/FONT] now frigpoke... 
honda build quality is by far the best out there 

she's covered in sheet as we speak (in't garage)... i may clean it off sometime this month.. but it makes no difference...
she's 11 years old with 67k on the clock.. but if she takes me faster than a speed limit again.. she's in the bin...

 regards
aj


----------



## Neckender (Feb 10, 2010)

ajs said:


> don't think the AA would like to follow him around every where somehow...
> 
> regards
> aj



Have owned our Harley 10 years next month, ridden to Benidorm, Farro, Leaurett de Marr, Holland and all over France, and i'ts never let us down.

John.


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 10, 2010)

trikerman said:


> Have owned our Harley 10 years next month, ridden to Benidorm, Farro, Leaurett de Marr, Holland and all over France, and i'ts never let us down.
> 
> John.



hi trikerman
if thats yours inda pic,
nice one.
i dont feel its up to me to try to educate people who buy plastic motorcycles.then the must have designer power ranger suit compleat with hump
and matching under pants and sox incase they fall off and av to go to a&e
sorry i digress from the origonal thread. BIKE TRAILORS.
regards hogwillis.


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 10, 2010)

Norris said:


> You can always contract out to do some ploughing with it in the Spring,----well they do call 'em Mikwaukee tractors don't they?



now, now, norris
green eyes do not become you

regards hogwillis


----------



## runnach (Feb 10, 2010)

do any of the biking fraternity ever get to squires at sherburn ?

actually a good potential meet venue 

Channa


----------



## Neckender (Feb 10, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> hi trikerman
> if thats yours inda pic,
> nice one.
> i dont feel its up to me to try to educate people who buy plastic motorcycles.then the must have designer power ranger suit compleat with hump
> ...



yes that's ours in the pic, but it's slightly different now had all leather & seat recovered , solid chrome wheel and discs fitted on the front, custom made stainless steele exhaust, polished stainless steel luggage rack and custom made bag to suit. We also tow it on the back of our motorhome.

John.


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 11, 2010)

Been going theresince about 1972, it was good then, its crap now its moved to the new inn, too expensive, crap food & drinks, and full of idiots that think they are all a Rossi.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Norris (Feb 11, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> now, now, norris
> green eyes do not become you
> 
> regards hogwillis



Green eyes??? I used to ride a Panther 600 and I also had a Norton Atlas. Proper bikes they were, not pretend American bad boy bikes.


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2010)

Norris said:


> Green eyes??? I used to ride a Panther 600 and I also had a Norton Atlas. Proper bikes they were, not pretend American bad boy bikes.



Aye if anyone has an old brit bike rusting away in a shed and want to donate it 

A Vincent Black Shadow would be nice, or a Velocette Venom ( ok a viper ) at a push..

The latter I was offered back in 1982 for £250 but I had just started work and was frankly skint......looking back how I wish.

I have had a few Jap bikes and a beemer and all to be fair have been good...but there is someting about an English motorcycle that does something the others cant.

Panthers I understand were good side car luggers. I have a BSA A7 SS and a tank from an old M20 at a guess...tha tis surplus to requirements if any one needs one 

Channa 

Channa


----------



## ajs (Feb 11, 2010)

channa said:


> there is someting about an English motorcycle that does something the others cant.
> 
> Channa



 yehh ...... spill oil everywhere before they blow up...

 regards 
aj


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2010)

ajs said:


> yehh ...... spill oil everywhere before they blow up...
> 
> regards
> aj



yup which is why some gave up and made Shockers Mr Girling 

Channa


----------



## kalamitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Well ajs it seems like the answer you gave is to offer to sell stuff on a legit question i asked, do not start bad mouthing me over this i am not ignorant as for getting answers i didn't get any up to the point of you offering to sell a bike ( if harleys are so crap which a lot of bikers think they are then why the hell do the japs try and copy them?) next time you offer to sell something put it on another post and point poeple in the right direction dont start badmouthing others off for your mistake. and certainly dont call me a tvat you are out of order.


----------



## ajs (Feb 12, 2010)

kalamitty said:


> Well ajs it seems like the answer you gave is to offer to sell stuff on a legit question i asked, do not start bad mouthing me over this i am not ignorant as for getting answers i didn't get any up to the point of you offering to sell a bike ( if harleys are so crap which a lot of bikers think they are then why the hell do the japs try and copy them?) next time you offer to sell something put it on another post and point poeple in the right direction dont start badmouthing others off for your mistake. and certainly dont call me a tvat you are out of order.


 
 couple of things 


a) i don't give a sheet what bike you or anyone else rides...if you can't take a tease and feel the need to get aggressive and threatening then perhaps your not cut out to use forums.

B). here you go again.. presuming to tell others what to say or not to say and where... you are not a moderator of this forum.... furthermore you are in a general discussion arena.

c) as for answers...i see several... and i also see several "off" topic replies from several people since...also if you care to search forum history this topic has been raised several times before.




by the sounds of it...and the tone of PM's recieved
i think you just want to cause trouble here.. it must be a hairy biker/rocker thing...
reputation precedes and all that... if i'm wrong on this point then demonstate it for all to see.




 regards 

aj


----------



## kalamitty (Feb 12, 2010)

well there you go again ajs ranting throwing your teddy out lets remind people that you are the one that got abusive threatening to let others know that i am a obnoxiuos tvat, you are right i am not a moderater of this forum, i put a question on expecting decent replies kontikki just mentioned he would like a bigger bike then you came on offering to sell one, i am entitled to reply to others just as you are but as soon as someone says something you don't like then the teddy went flying just get back in your pram. the answer you gave was not in jest and if the majority of people on this site are like you then you are right i will go else where, just grow up and take it like a man.


----------



## ajs (Feb 12, 2010)

.

i only see 1 teddy.. and it has kalamitty writen all over it...

 regards 
aj


----------



## Kris (Feb 14, 2010)

*trailer*

Hi

A friend of mine is selling his motorbike trailer.  It has hardly been used.
It is the type of trailer for transporting large or small bikes.
Price: 100euros


----------



## dorset boy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Max load*

Hiya,

A Bike trailer for my Compass Avangarde 100 is on my wish list, ( 05 Fireblade + BMW R1150R).

I have yet to enquire as to the max load my boxer based unit can legally tow, the blade is 172Kg and the R1150R is 232Kg. 

So, trailer weight + bike weight may be a limitaion.

Rgds Mike


----------



## runnach (Feb 15, 2010)

dorset boy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> A Bike trailer for my Compass Avangarde 100 is on my wish list, ( 05 Fireblade + BMW R1150R).
> 
> ...



At 404 kgs you still have change particularly if you passed your test prior jan 1997.you can tow up to 7500 kgs van and a trailer not exceeding 750 kgs.
(8250 kgs mam C1 entitlement)naturally this could be broken down to 3500 kgs van 2000 kg trailer. 

I seriously doubt a trailer will weigh 346 kgs.(  trying to keep it simples)

Post Jan 97 you are limited to 3500 kgs mam which means 2800 kgs van and 750kg trailer combined weight. provided you dont exceed 3500 kgs if post 97 then no problem.

The legal implications are your axle weights the rear particularly and the potential noseweight on your towbar which the guideline is 7 percent.(noseweight is not a legality a recommendation )

Tbh you are well within the limits, a trailer with both bikes weighing  for eg 600 kgs means the the noseweght on the tow bar is 42 kgs ...most towbars are rated at 75 kgs on lightweight cars ..vans tend to enjoy a slightly higher tolerance.

Your only potential issue to the letter of the law is ensuring your rear axle is not overloaded.

I hope this helps 

Channa


----------



## ajs (Feb 15, 2010)

.

 forcettoy.. would you like to fall on a sword ...join the queue 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Norris (Feb 16, 2010)

kalamitty said:


> well there you go again ajs ------------- just grow up and take it like a man.



 Leave him alone malakitty, he is old, his piles are playing up and his nurse has run out of medication. You should remember, he fought for you in the Boar War(or was it the Bore War?).


----------



## ajs (Feb 16, 2010)

Norris said:


> Leave him alone malakitty, he is old, his piles are playing up and his nurse has run out of medication. You should remember, he fought for you in the Boar War(or was it the Bore War?).





[FONT=&quot] OI morrisminor ...I’ll have you know i was at Gettysburg[/FONT] 

 regards  
aj


----------

